# Light bulb/fixture question



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

When upgrading a bulb to a higher wattage, do you need to get a new fixture to support the higher wattage bulb? 

I would assume if you've got a 25w bulb and you want a 1000, than a new fixture should be in the mix, but if you've got a 50w and you want a 250, you could use the same fixture?

C


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

No- each bulb size has a corresponding ballast needed. To go brighter you must either add a second strip, buy a double bulb fixture or upgrade to power compacts (or other high output system).


----------

